# Newbie



## Gsxr727 (May 4, 2015)

What's going on guys. New here just checking in and hope for guidance


----------



## brazey (May 4, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Bigjay73 (May 4, 2015)

Welcome. Post some info about yourself. Age, years training, what your goals are.


----------



## Gsxr727 (May 5, 2015)

I'm 24 years old. Weighing in at 152 right now. I'm trying to get myself to a lean 165. I'm currently on my 1st cycle. Idk if it's appropriate to talk about on this thread. If so lmk so I can get more into detail.


----------



## Conceal30 (May 6, 2015)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Guillotine (May 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard!  If you want more detailed cycle advice, please post up what you are on.


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------



## Gsxr727 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. Cycles going good so far. I'm  on test e 300. Currently running 600mg a week. I'm going into my 3rd week and starting to see great gains.


----------



## Riles (May 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (May 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------

